# Sell it, fix it or donate it?



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

It is decision time on my '86 z31. I need to get rid of it to make room for something else in my one car garage. How to get rid of it is the burning question. As stated it is an '86 GLL (non turbo) with all the bells and whistles, which all work. It is a very high mileage beast, 230k+, but has been well cared for i.e. looks fantastic. I have all documentation on pretty much everything a mechanic has done to it since it drove off the lot. It is black, with black nissan multispoke looking rims. (I get comments on how nice it looks regularly when I drive it) The down side is that in the last year it has developed an oil leak (haven't figured out from where, drips only when running) and a coolant leak (again, can't tell from where, drips a LOT but only when running) I had the water pump replaced along with a new timing belt about a year and a half ago, including new radiator hoses. 

So, do I try and sell it as is? Do I fork over the money to have one or both leaks fixed, then sell it? or do I donate it and maybe get some extra tax money back? All opinions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would find out what the leaks are and if they can be fixed for a reasonable price, fix them, and sell the vehicle. Check the oil pressure switch; it's a common area for oil leaks. Pressure testing the coolant system should reveal the coolant leak.


----------

